# Growing out a tail, removing stains and polishing hooves?



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

The best way to increase tail thickness is to not brush or comb it ever! A tail bag is the only way to keep the tail totally clean and free of pee and dirt.

Wash with a good shampoo and condition well. I use Fructis 'Sleek & Shine' for coarse rebellous hair both shampoo and conditioner. Leave the conditioner in for some time and then finger comb the hairs until all the tangles are out, then rinse with warm water.

Put in a tail bag when dry. Purple shampoo helps to make the tail look whiter - the blue in it is an optical illusion.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They make custom, 2 colored tails.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree, stay away from brushing. Unfortunately you can't make it grow any faster. As for the two tone, is it is solid chunks or is it really really mixed? A picture may help. If it's chunked, you may get away with whatever color is more prominent in the underneath part.

As for hooves, I would go with clear polish if you must polish. I personally like to use super shiny hair spray because it dries faster, repels the dirt, but doesn't dry out the hooves or have to be removed with a harsh remover later. It will just wash off with water. Also very easy to touch up.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

I only have a picture from about a year and a half ago, but I'll post it anyways. 

It's kind of like the center is black and there's an almost complete ring of white around that.











Is there any way to actually remove the stains that are already in her tail? We've already tried just washing it as well as washing with whitening shampoo, ORVUS, etc. (full list is in my OP).

I've heard good things about coconut oil and am planning on trying it after we figure out a way to get rid of the stains. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

With that kind of tail, you can get away with a solid black so long as you let the white hairs still fall over it. It will still look natural on your horse.

As for the stains, whatever you use, try to keep the white separate from the black when you use it so you don't accidentally fade out the darker hair. I would just keep it clean as possible and keep it up. Don't worry about the stains right now because if you keep it clean and up, the stains will eventually fade over time as long as it doesn't keep getting dirty.

Also, you may want to contact or PM http://www.horseforum.com/members/28644/ She has a gray (pretty close to white) paint and has a LOT of experience getting stains out and getting the tail ready for show. She also helps a lot of 4-H'rs in our area. I know her from my barn so I have seen her in action with the show grooming!


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Uniquely Different Extensions

Custom Horse Tails, Equine show horse tail enhancers, custom horsehair tails, horse hair Custom Tails

Horse Tail Extension

Don't be turned away from extensions just because of a two tone tail.
All these companies sell tails for a really great price, and if you send them a picture of your horses tail, and some hair samples, they'll mix a tail for you.

Looks like you'd mainly need all black, with a few extra white hairs mixed in on the top layer..

As far as growth, if her tail has remained this average length, it may be as far as it goes. What you can do though, is keep it moisturized, so the hairs don't break off short, but instead, grow all the way down to it's full length.

I stress over keeping the tail bone clean. That way, they're less likely to scratch and break off new hairs growing in. I'll just take a wet rag, with a little bit of olive oil hair strengthener rubbed in, and run it through the tail.

I'll lightly comb it out with a wide tooth comb, put some coconut oil in, and leave it loose. 
I'm not a fan of tail bagging, but if it's a loose one, where the hair can still breath, then it's not too bad.

I personally would use black on her hooves... But that's just me.

I have a bay, so I'm of no help to removing stains. :wink:


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> Uniquely Different Extensions
> 
> Custom Horse Tails, Equine show horse tail enhancers, custom horsehair tails, horse hair Custom Tails
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links! Her tail has grown a bit since that picture, mostly in volume, but it has also gained a couple inches in length. I think it's because her system is finally balanced and flushed out. We brought a nutritionist out when we got her since she was fairly skinny (even on the something like 25 cups of feed her former owners were giving her) and she told us that ******'s system was so toxic from over-feeding concentrated feed that she could ONLY have grass hay, grass from our pasture and orchard grass pellets for 6-9 months - NOTHING else, not even a vitamin supplement.

I'm really looking for the best way to get her natural tail as long and full as is genetically possible for her - but if we get it there and I still want more I'll definitely look into the custom extensions! 


I've been looking through some pictures from when she had her EasyBoot glue-ons in front, and I'm thinking that I'll go with black - I like the look of the black boots on her fronts better than the natural hoof color that was on her hind feet.


As for her tail, I'm seriously considering separating the white parts out, bleaching them (since all of the stains are at the ends - AWAY from her dock) and then deep-conditioning the entire tail to deal with stains. Then just regular washing and conditioning with coconut oil for maintenance. What do you guys think?


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bleaching a white tail turns it yellow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

lubylol said:


> Bleaching a white tail turns it yellow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Any alternative suggestions? I've heard that some people use use Tide with bleach and have had really good results.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Someone actually told me some suggestions, but not being around white tails anymore, I have forgotton. I'm sorry, I would help if I could :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

MAke a paste of Napisan and apply and leave for a couple of hours - then rinse well - with a mare the yellowing is often where they have peed on their tales and is a urine stain. Napisan works really well but you may ned to work on the tail over winter.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> MAke a paste of Napisan and apply and leave for a couple of hours - then rinse well - with a mare the yellowing is often where they have peed on their tales and is a urine stain. Napisan works really well but you may ned to work on the tail over winter.


Thank you! I'll definitely look into it. C:


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

This may be a little more difficult for you, since your horses tail is white only on top... You'd have to be pretty careful. But you may be able to take some ideas from it.

I wouldn't use the peroxide too often, but as long as you follow up with a good conditioner, it won't damage too harshly. 

P.S.-The olive oil strengthener she used, is basically the same thing I use, just a different brand. It does a really nice job, put together with the coconut oil.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

lubylol said:


> Bleaching a white tail turns it yellow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not necessarily, it depends on what you use. You DON'T want to use laundry bleach. I've used hair colors/bleaches before but you must must be careful not to get one mainly for going blonde or you will end up slightly yellow as this is normally what it's supposed to look like for bleached blonde human.

If you go a coloring route, look for a silver white made for old ladies. Seriously, this is the only way to not get it to go yellow.

But I seriously wouldn't go that route unless you are completely out of your head desperate for perfection and DO NOT get it on your horse's skin or anywhere else, only the ends.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

PaintedShanty said:


> Any alternative suggestions? I've heard that some people use use Tide with bleach and have had really good results.


I've used Tide with bleach for my grays and flaxen chestnuts and it did help. I've also used Oxy clean which helped, but you have to leave it in a while- 15 minutes and rub it in. I condition them well with Mane and Tail & Infusion leave in.


----------



## leoandlivvy (Dec 26, 2011)

2 words.

COCONUT OIL.

this stuff is MAGIC. i used it on my geldings tail and it's never looked more healthy! it give the hair's so much strength, they never break and keep it very clean. you find traces of coconut oil in human shampoo because it's so good for hair. it moisture's it too. i wouldn't say avoid brushing though, try using a body brush (the soft brush with the handle) instead of a comb, plastic brush because it's less harsh. wash the tail as much as you can because clean,healthy hair grows faster. its like human hair, if you didn't wash and brush your hair it would just be a big disgusting mess, and wouldn't do much help. but seriously, get some coconut oil. it works wonders! i normally use coconut oil in my horses tail once a week (maybe twice) i literally just have it in a bottle, get some on my hands and rub it into the tail. i don't usually brush it through, but if i do i use a body brush. i normally just run it through with my hands and let it dry. but don't do this if your horses tail is filthy, it will just be a mess! you can also mix coconut oil in with some shampoo when you wash it.

hope this helps you as much as it did me!xx


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I would be careful to keep any laundry cleaning products well away from her actual skin though because I knew a predominantly white paint that had a really bad allergic reaction to laundry detergent and went bald in that area :shock:


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

roljess said:


> I would be careful to keep any laundry cleaning products well away from her actual skin though because I knew a predominantly white paint that had a really bad allergic reaction to laundry detergent and went bald in that area :shock:


:O

I'll definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I watched the youtube video, and I don't really agree with using home cleaning products on animals (or people). It just doesn't seem safe. I certainly wouldn't use any product that I felt the need to wear gloves with. However, I have never tried it, so that is all my personal preference.










Sorry if that photo is huge. (Also not me showing here, I allowed my younger sister to ride him at this show.) I put it up to show that I do have a fair amount of experience with whitening. There are a few things you should know:
1. Horses, like humans, have varying type of hair.
2. Health affects not just their coat, but mane & tail as well.
3. Environmental factors such as climate, minerals in the feed/water and dirt type, UV exposure, living situation, etc. all affect the hair.

Horses will need different products based on the above factors. The shampoo/conditioner that work great for one horse might not work so well for another. I have an entire collection of shampoos, conditioners, sprays detanglers, etc. I will change the "mix" based on what works best for each of my horses and what seems to work best with the type of water (when using a traveling wash-rack) Straight well water is usually the hardest to work with.

If you want to get your horse from complete "yuck" to whiter than white, you will absolutely need access to hot water. If you just need to touch up a well kept horse, tepid water will do. I avoid cold-cold water at all costs because its too uncomfortable. You will also need *time* When I'm washing, I plan 60-90 minutes for ^ Snoopy. For less white horses 45-60 minutes. For a quick wash on a dark horse about 30 minutes. I always start with the tail. I also do the *whole* tail, not just the ends.

Tail steps:
1. You need to wet it, add some shampoo and work that in, then add some more water so that the entire tail is wet and taking in the suds. If you can separate portions of the tail and it is dry anywhere in the inner layers, add more shampoo and more water. Keep agitating in sections. I then rinse. (I can easily use 1/3 to 1/2 a 32oz bottle of Shampoo for an entire body/hair deep clean on Snoopy)
2. repeat step 1 until your shampoo suds come out completely clear of dirt. Anywhere from 1-4 times depending on the thickness, length and soil of the tail.
3. wring out the excess water and allow to dry for a few minutes (this is when i usually wet and do the 1st shampoo of the mane)
4. once the tail has stopped dripping, but is still damp throughout, I will put my "purple" shampoo on FULL strength. Very lightly work it though the hairs so that it spreads out and coats the tail, but do NOT make it sudsy. I then tie the tail in a knot and let it sit from 10-25 minutes. If it dries in, that's even better.
5. when the tail has mostly dried, I sprinkle some water on and then suds up the purple shampoo really good. Depending on my time, I may let the tail sit with purple suds for another 5-10 minutes.
6. squeeze down the suds and give a very light test rinse to see if it has gotten as white as you like. If not repeat from step 3.
7. don't worry if you can't get all of the purple out. You need purple hues to counteract any gold-tones (urine / dirt) Once its dry, you won't really see the purple. Plus, the purple tint will wear off in 2-3 days if it really bothers you. Honestly I have never been able to over-purple a tail.
8. while the tail is still damp, apply a really good conditioner, preferably one that is not full of waxy substances (mane & tail is the absolute worst product imo) Work the conditioner in completely, using sections if necessary. I then tie the tail in a knot (or 3 if its thick) and leave it for 10-15 minutes. (Bonus if you can heat it a bit. I use the blower portion of my grooming vacuum) Some tails I will brush the conditioner through. Just depends on the horse and my time level.
9. rinse the conditioner out. Depending on the product I use, I will leave about 10% in the tail, just enough so it still feels a little slippery, but not so much that it "clogs" up or creates a gunky tail.
10. spray the tail with a good detangler / leave in conditioner. I avoid silicone based, drying products (like showsheen) I also work in some gel detangler. (I used to exclusively use cowboy magic detangler & shine, but it started making my hands itch like mad, so I have switched to eZall detangler and shine.)
11. comb the tail out, braid (if you aren't worried about having wavy hair) sock/bag if you want & you're done.

I will very often dry my horses using my electro-groom because it makes their hair amazingly baby soft. I will even do a "blow-out" of the mane & tail using a flat brush and the electro-groom. Tails grow best when they are kept clean and well conditioned because this prevents breakage. Dry hair also absorbs the stains. I like to spray mine pretty often with a bottle of detangler that has a blob of conditioner mixed into it to keep them soft.

sorry for the book. I hope some of that information was helpful


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much CCH! (not quoting because of how long the page is lol)

What brands do you find that you typically use (especially for the purple shampoo and the conditioner)? Have you used coconut oil, and if so what was your experience with it? (I only ask because I've heard some _very_ good things about it for darker tails, but I know that the washing for white tails - especially the whitening shampoos - can be harsher than washing for dark tails where you only really need a regular people shampoo)


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

For purple shampoo, 90% of the time. I use Farnam white & brite or Fleet farm's generic brand. I like silverado silver, but cost/oz means I don't use it much. I don't use quick silver because I find it too runny and too expensive per ounce.

For regular shampoo I use world champion (a lot), infusium 23 moisturizing, hydrosurge (discontinued), ventrolin, Oster, or anything else that smells nice and is either a moisturizing type or a very clean rinsing. I don't use any shampoos that smell oily or waxy like mane & tail, pantene or other generic type shampoos.

For conditioner, I love world champion and use it 90% of the time. I will also use infusium, hydrosurge, etc.

I use eZall or EQ Solutions frequently, but have not tried their loquid spray in coat conditioner/ detanglers. I like to use the foamers for quick wash and a strong mix (30-50% diluted with water) for scrubbing bodies.

I tried the Topline Equine brand recently, it worked ok, but smelled like an old lady wearing bug spray & pine sol perfume. I would like to try the Gallop line, but haven't yet. I also dislike cowboy magic's shampoo/ conditioner. I found their shine spray to be greasy and attract dust, but like their gel detangler and green spot remover. "Wow" stain remover doesn't work at all for me. I rarely use bottle touch up cleansers though because I find it faster & cheaper to use a wet rag and shampoo. I have also not tried the miracle groom product line.

For spray, again, I use world champion, but don't ever let it freeze because it will separate and chunk and nothing can be done to re-emulsify it. I haven't used show sheen in probably 10+ years after I found out how drying it was. I don't care for the Santa Fe style one either, I found it to leave a sticky waxy buildup. I have not tried laser sheen. I liked Silverado's version ok and cowboy magic's worked ok too.

I have seen people post good reviews about goop, coconut-oil, and some type of product (pink maybe) for ethnic hair. I have not tried any of those, so can't give a pro or con.

I have NEVER used baby powder or chalk to whiten or cover ip stains. Pretty much the only stain you can't get out is aluminum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

